# pro-press soil pipe snapper



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The Press Snap™ Soil Pipe Cutter expands the capabilities of RIDGID® standard press tools by providing a fast and easy way to cut cast iron soil pipe. Without lengthy lever arms used by traditional soil pipe cutters, improved access is a snap. 

The Press Snap cutter works with all RIDGID standard press tools (CT-400, 320-E, RP 330-B and RP 330-C) to cut most 1 1/2" – 4" soil pipe in seconds. Simply connect the Press Snap cutter to a RIDGID press tool, wrap the chain around the pipe, and press. No manual ratcheting or additional tools are required. Cutting soil pipe has never been so easy! 


I think I will order one soon. My cost is $374.00 Looks like a nice time saver. I would use it more on demo than anything.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't snap cut enough to justify buying it. It is a sweet concept though. :thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Those of us who attended the 08 Ridgid Roundups saw the original prototype and had some criticism of it. Ridgid went back to the drawing board and totally redesigned it into one sweet cutter. They had this new model to demo at the GLAA-PHCC show in June which was almost a year to date from when we suggested they make changes. The thing worked great and had quite a line of people to test it. You've got to really appreciate a manufacturer who listens to it's customers.

Mark


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Will not snap XH.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Will not snap XH.


Neither will most compact ratchet snappers, for XH you need a Ridgid 246 or the Reed equivalent.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Diamond blade angle grinder


I haven't found anything in regards to service and repair of cast iron that matches the ability to cut where I want, not where I can.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Neither will most compact ratchet snappers, for XH you need a Ridgid 246 or the Reed equivalent.


Agreed.

I just didn't want someone to buy the thing thinking it could snap XH.


----------

